# Turkey hunting near panguitch lake?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Here's the situation:
I've annual family camp out coming up in the latter end of may, with some family coming in from out of state. Grandpa plans on taking his daughter-in-law and his granddaughter fishing, and me most likely with an unfilled turkey tag the way things have been going around here. Would be pretty cool if i could pony up some wild turkey for a campfire dinner while we're there.

Now, i'm not one to sit on my duff, so I drove down to Panguitch a couple weeks ago to take a look for myself. However the area still had some snow, forest roads were impassible, and it looks like the brianhead fire destroyed a lot of habitat. Now after wasting $70 in gas, all i can do is stare at the DWR hunt planner and make guesses.

It's a big area, and I'm not from around there. I'm not one to ask anyone where their special spots are, but it would be awfully nice if someone could point me in a good general direction. Thank you.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Lot's of areas up there to find turkeys.

I'd take a look at Panguitch Creek down low. Use the access road from the town of Panguitch, west from the sawmill (Penny Pond road?). There is actually some DWR land down in that canyon, and it should be really good habitat for turkeys.

Some of the roads are going to be muddy, and snowy -- but any of the canyons you should be able to find birds. Clear Creek, Horse Valley, Meyers Valley...just be prepared for muddy and snowy roads.

You could also drive the Mammoth Creek road, which is paved and is open. You could run into turkeys anywhere along it - or from any of the numerous side roads off it. Lot's and lot's of good areas between 143 and 14.

If you got real desperate, you could head over towards Navajo Lake. There will be a lot of turkeys over there -- but, to be honest, you shouldn't have to go that far. You should be able to find a few birds nearly anywhere up there.


----------

